# F4U-4 VMF-323 Death Rattler color?



## LA2019 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi. I'm working on a F4U-4 from VMF-323 "Death Rattlers" and have a question about the paint scheme. Some early examples with the rattlesnake nose art had a 'dark redish brown" color around the nose. I'm having a heck of a time trying to find out what color this actually is. (The kit is a Hooby Boss 1/72 scale kit and the painting guide does not say what color it is.) I've checked all my books at home and even the library with no luck. I can probably guess at the color but would rather know exactly what it is. Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2010)

Here you are Clave's profile of the VMF squadron Corsair ...

http://www.clavework-graphics.co.uk/aircraft/chance_vought_f4u/F4U4B_USA_VMF323_1.png

and also a link to a page withan assembled model of Corsiar.Unfortunately the boared is in Russian but pictures can help I think.

Trumpeter 1/32 - Chance Vought F4U-4 Corsair


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello!

One thing I've found with the VMF-323 is that profiles and such are very inconsistent, which makes it difficult to nail down even exactly what the snake looks like. You may have to guess or just sample the colour from Clave's profile for example.


----------



## LA2019 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm just going to 'eyeball' the color. Since there were variations of the theme it shouldn't really matter...


----------

